# Do you need a hug ?



## Crohn's Mom (Dec 6, 2012)

*Get your hug here ! We care for you all !​*:ghug::ghug::ghug:​Ok, so I've noticed lately that our dear Parents section seems to be flooded with children that are in a flare, having tests, etc.
Some seem severe, some less.
Regardless, all of our children are suffering at one time or another and it hurts our hearts to stand back and realize sometimes all we can give them is a hug.

But, I realize that sometimes we feel so alone IRL and it seems there's no one close by at just the time we need it, to give US, the care takers that much needed hug. 

So, I thought I'd start this thread just for that.

Come on in here and go ahead and make it about YOU, the caretaker. I say caretaker, and not "Parent" because I feel like every caretaker is welcome..husband, wife, friend, cousin,..anyone that needs a hug...even the Patient ! We don't discriminate here !


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Dec 6, 2012)

Ill start,

I could use a hug because I spent all day catering to my sweet girl ~ driving her, entertaining her, taking her out to eat after her test, etc.

And tomorrow I get the privilege of doing the same for my sweet son.

I am exhausted quite frankly !


----------



## my little penguin (Dec 6, 2012)

What a great idea.
Really need one tonight. I will update later
Ok that an more sleep hours in the day.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm not a parent but I need a hug. D: Why? Too many reasons. I'm Crabby, that's why.


----------



## kimmidwife (Dec 6, 2012)

I need a hug because this has been a rough week! But so happy my test results came back good. I am still super anxious though. I can't seem to relax. Also had news this week that my daughter's charter school is not adding a seventh grade next year so now I have to find a new school for her, a new school for my daughter going into kindergarten next year and decide if my third grader should stay at his school. Caitlyn and my oldest son are doing the Home School High school program which is good except Caitlyn is a little lonely since we just moved here and she has not really met people being home schooled.


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Dec 6, 2012)

Goodness Kim ~ I don't know how you do it ! 
I'm glad your test results were good tho!
:ghug::ghug:

Crabby we like you "crabby" :rof:
:hug::hug:


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Dec 6, 2012)

Crohn's mom, I just want to give you a "hug" for thinking of this thread.  What a great idea. :hug:


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 7, 2012)

OK I need and wants hugs.

I want to give a hug to......
:heart: Tesscorm and Sascot:heart: because of all the extra "stuff" going on in there lives.:kiss:

I want a hug......
 because the better Grace seems at the time the harder it is to want to put her through all the testing. :wink:See why mental breakdowns come easy to me.


----------



## dannysmom (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh T!!!   This thread makes me cry and I am not sure why ....

(actually I know, but hate to admit I could use a hug too ... Danny continues to do so much better this year than the previous 2, AND he is going to school full time ... but he is still pale, has constant ab pain and D, and has been taking naps after school lately ... AND i just started taking my mother to chemo for ovarian cancer AND my house flooded in hurricane Sandy so we are living in a motel for now. I feel like my brain has an egg beater in it. )


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 7, 2012)

WOW Jeanne,
I'm so sorry to hear all that.
Will you be able to get back in the house or do you need to rebuild?
Hugs coming your way.
PM me anytime if you need to talk!


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Dec 7, 2012)

:ghug::hug::ghug::hug:

  oh Jeanne 

:ghug::hug::ghug::hug:


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 7, 2012)

Crohnsmom i :heart: you!
While a voice inside of me says to hush up and just be thankful as she is healthy, I need a hug because I coordinate all of Izz's care. Refilling her meds, including the specialty pharma one that I have to drive 40 minutes for, driving her 40 minutes to get her labs drawn, staying on top of her results to be sure she isn't heading downhill. I also have to make sure schoolwork is taken care of and coordinate with her teachers. Some days I wish her father was less clueless. and that I wasn't a single mom.


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Dec 7, 2012)

Ang I feel like a single mom most days - well, when it comes to doctors, school, shopping, pharmacies, cooking, and cleaning anyhow lol   
I can relate momma ! :hug:


----------



## imaboveitall (Dec 7, 2012)

HUGS to all you great gals :heart:

I too am a (widowed) single mother and do it allll myself. No relatives to help.

I'm seeing an excellent fellow but now am so obsessed with V he shall have to head to the back burner.
My 13 y/o is largely ignored now.
Cannot do much other than obsess.

I just cannot handle that this kid has to be on dangerous drugs FOREVER. And that they likely shall stop working after X amount of time.
What then??

Debbie Downer has spoken :shifty:


----------



## Devynnsmom (Dec 7, 2012)

I am also a single mom, and both my parents have passed. Its just the kids and I. I don't have a lot of support at all. I don't lean on my kids (11,18,22,23) because I don't think its fair to them. None of my friends or family have any experience with what we are going through and just can't seem to understand that Devynn's IBD is not just a tummy bug *eyeroll* People hear IBD and what they actually hear is IBS and wonder why she's feeling awful so much, why she is in pain etc. Another thing I hear is "She LOOKS healthy". Yes, she does look healthy but she's not. I would give anything for her to be healthy. I am Mom, Dad, nurse, driver, cook.. you get it lol I am also the one who she takes her frustration, fear and anger out on. Its hard, but I know its because she knows I am there for her and would never turn my back in a million years. I just wish there was some miracle cure, so none of our babies ever had to hurt again. ((((hugs)))) to everyone else who is on this board, and the mom's, dads, grandparents, etc who haven't found us yet.:hug:


----------



## Tesscorm (Dec 7, 2012)

Ang, Tracy - same here...  feel like a single mom when it comes to doctors, school, shopping, pharmacies, etc.  I often feel that others (husband included) don't understand how much goes into coordinating just the medical side of it - GI apptmts, GP apptmts, tests, follow up calls, research, etc.  It's not only time consuming but it just constantly feels like a 'mental weight' on you...

Jeanne - I am sooo very sorry you are dealing with so much!!!  I hope Danny feels better soon and that your mom can finish up her treatments quickly and successfully! :ghug:  AND, that you are soon able to get home! :ghug: :ghug:

Farmwife - :heart:  Thanks for thinking of me!!! :kiss:


----------



## upsetmom (Dec 7, 2012)

OK i have to admit it ......i need a hug too

Why?.... i feel like a single mum too....i have a husband who was diagnosed with a benign brain tumor (it was the size of a small orange) 4 years ago. After the first operation he ended up with MRSA and meningitis....spent 6 months in hospital.....hes lucky to be alive...  At the time we were told this tumor won't grow back for 20 years....well it grew back before he was released from hospital....he has since had 3 more operations and after the last they decided to try radiation.. he had an MRI last week we'll find out the results on tuesday .

As a result of all the operations he has suffered from some brain damage which leaves him constantly dizzy, balance problems and  not being able to do much......and depression

Then my daughter got sick and life got even harder...

So its up to me to do absolutely everything.....i had no choice but to leave work

I try to think positive...but most of the time its hard.....


----------



## Sascot (Dec 7, 2012)

Feel like I need a hug tonight, although reading through some of these posts does make me feel the need to send out lots of hugs too!  We all seem to be dealing with so much and at the same time are trying so hard to be positive for our kiddies.  Here's to the little things, the hugs and the "thanks mom"s that make it all worthwhile!


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Dec 7, 2012)

Requesting extra special hugs and thoughts for 
Myreinhard  here :heart:

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 7, 2012)

Hugs for Mary and Rowan as their in the hospital. Love you guys!


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 7, 2012)

Oh my, I don't need hugs at present guys so I would like to bundle all mine up and send them across the way to you all. :ghug::ghug::ghug: 

I know that in the wee small hours you all question yourselves and the job you are doing for your precious children but let me tell you...you are all doing so wonderfully well. I truly mean that with all my heart. :heart: You are blessed to have your children but they are equally blessed to have you. 

Sending loads of warm squishy hugs to you all. :hug: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 7, 2012)

PS. Fab thread T...:hug: 

Love ya!
Dusty. xxx


----------



## AZMOM (Dec 7, 2012)

I need a hug after spending all day at the hospital today. No not my job and thankfully no, not Claire. 

In an ironic twist of fate, my brother had a bowel resection today. We are both adopted/no biological relation. Anyway, he's 38 and has had four severe bouts of diverticulitis this year alone. The most recent could not be completely cleared by antibiotics. He's lost 25 lbs in the last 3 1/2 weeks. 

As I sat in the lobby, I thought of all of my forum friends who have sat in waiting areas for bowel surgery on babies MUCH younger than 38. Sigh......

Hell, T, we ALL need a hug. Great thread!!

Love,

J. 

PS His surgery went well.


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm about to go out Christmas shopping with the hubby and hoping to still be able to afford my mortgage when I get home - serious hug needed ! LOL


----------



## Tesscorm (Dec 8, 2012)

:lol:  Good luck finding the perfect gifts and lots of hugs!


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 8, 2012)

I am loving shopping for the kids this year...will hate myself when the bills come lol! Good luck and happy shopping mama!


----------



## Spooky1 (Dec 8, 2012)

:ghug:Am nominating Price for a hug, he really posted something i can identify with.  I suspect most crohns sufferers can identify really.


----------



## kimmidwife (Dec 8, 2012)

This thread is so awesome! It is nice to hear we are not alone. We all cope with so much. I guess we are one strong bunch! Thank g-d for you all I know I couldn't of made it through the rough times without you guys! I am sending hugs to everyone!


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Dec 12, 2012)

Hugs for you all ! 
It seems like it's just "one of those months" around here...

:ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug:


----------



## imaboveitall (Dec 12, 2012)

Indeed. :ghug::ghug:


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Dec 12, 2012)

I need a hug and not because of Jack.  My younger son was supposed to go to a friends after school yesterday but didn't because the friend had too much homework to do, so of course the mother calls me to say he didn't come over, well he didn't come home either.  He went to another friends who we are not familiar with and we could not find him for an hour and a half, left his cell phone in his back pack in the friends garage.  I called every minute for the hour and a half and was sobbing out of control by the time he called and had the 91 dialed of 911.  Still want to start crying just thinking about it and what could have happened to him. :ymad:
He will be having a very quiet couple of weeks and Jack is pretty much chore free for the next 2 weeks since James will have lots of time on his hands to do extra chores.
Just glad he is safe and all I want to do is hug him after I finish strangling him


----------



## imaboveitall (Dec 12, 2012)

OMG jmrogers, not answering their phones is an "automatic whipping" as my countrified pal used to say.
V has done that and I tracked her down in person and needless to say...hasn't happened since.


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Dec 12, 2012)

OH my goodness ~ how flipping scary is that ! 
And ya, I get the feeling of wanting to strangle him after you make sure he's fine and hug him! Damn kids ! LOL

I came home from work yesterday and JJ was no where to be found.
I go in the kitchen and the mixer is filled with the beginnings of cookie dough.
I'm screaming through the house ~ JJ where are you ?!?!?!?!
I called him phone and he answers and he's like, Oh hi mom !
I said where in god's name are you??
...Oh, sorry...we're at the store ~ I needed more eggs for the Christmas cookies !
I had no idea who to strangle first..my husband or JJ ! LOL
I didn't have a clue that my husband had been home from work so early, and I was freaking out and crying within 2 mins ~ I couldn't imagine a whole hour and a half! ugh! 
:hug:


----------



## upsetmom (Dec 12, 2012)

My kids always have their phones on them... but always on silent and of course they never see that MUM is calling but if their friends call its a different story.


----------



## kimmidwife (Dec 12, 2012)

Omg jaqui
I would have called 911 after five minutes! Thank goodness he is fine and I certainly agree with ou in the hugging/ wanting to strangle!


----------



## kimmidwife (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyway all,
I have had a rough day! I am asking for everyone to keep my third daughter in their prayers! She has a genetic disorder and has been having some symptoms that could be serious. She had an MRI today and now we have to wait 48 hour to hear the results. We are praying for a negative MRI!


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 12, 2012)

Hugs to you.:ghug:
We lost my twin for two hours.
I looked in our room than we spread out over our city block and beyond.
My mom was a mess. I still remember the fear of not knowing.
(BTW- She was sleeping in her bed under the covers the whole time. My bad):yfaint:


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 13, 2012)

MEGA HUGS TO ALL! :ghug::ghug::ghug: 

BTW...I haven't cut the cord yet. :shifty-t:


----------



## upsetmom (Dec 13, 2012)

OK Dusty we won't give you hugs till your ready...


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Dec 13, 2012)

How's the view from your corner Dusty ? :rosette2:

:shifty-t:


----------



## Mehita (Dec 13, 2012)

Quite honestly, I don't know what I'd do without all of you!


----------



## kimmidwife (Dec 13, 2012)

Urgently needing a hug today! Why is it that some people just breeze through life with no seeming bumps in the road? My bumps are to numerous! I need some smooth sailing. This has been such a rough week and now Sophia and I are sick.
Did not hear today about my other daughter's MRI. I know they told me 48 hrs but everyone was telling me if it was something bad they probably would have called today. So I am praying hard that no news today means good news tomorrow!


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Dec 13, 2012)

:beerchug: Cheers to NO news is good news ! :beerchug:

Hang in there momma ~ and I hope you all feel better quickly ! 
:kiss:


----------



## crohnsinct (Dec 13, 2012)

Absolutely Kim!  No news = good news!  I am hoping for some of the same over here to!


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Dec 13, 2012)

O Kim, I hope you get your smooth sailing soon and you are both feeling better.  Praying that no news is good news for you


----------



## Tesscorm (Dec 14, 2012)

Kim, keeping you and Sophia in my prayers!  I hope you get good results very soon to put you at ease!! :ghug:


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Dec 14, 2012)

There's a new dad that posted in the your story forum that could use some advice/support,and hugs...His daughter was just recently diagnosed and about to go off to college  ...go get him parents ! 

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=44528


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 14, 2012)

Kim...I am so sorry to hear all that you are going through...(((HUGS))) and hoping for some positive MRI results and that you and dd are feeling better quickly!
Jacqui...you MUST have been TERRIFIED!!! I did this as a teen and had NO idea what I was doing to my parents when they couldn't find me...am hoping I don't get payback


----------



## kimmidwife (Dec 14, 2012)

Just wanted to keep everyone posted am still awaiting those MRI results. I called three times already and just found out the nurse practitioner who is supposed to give them to us is not in today. I asked if someone else could do it. The secretary said she would get someone on it. (I explained I am freaking out). Also put a call into the regular pediatrician to see if maybe she can get the results.


----------



## kimmidwife (Dec 14, 2012)

On phone with nurse practitioner MRI is completely normal!!!!
Thank G-d, thank you everyone for your prayers and hugs! I know they worked!


----------



## Clash (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh what great news!!!! I'm am so glad to hear it! I'm glad you were able to get in touch with someone before the weekend too!!!


----------



## Tesscorm (Dec 14, 2012)

^^^ ditto ^^^   :banana:  :ghug:


----------



## izzi'smom (Dec 14, 2012)

SO GLAD to hear some good news!!!!! Fabulous that they were able to get your results to you before the weekend...maybe you'll be able to enjoy it a bit! <3


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Dec 14, 2012)

> Jacqui...you MUST have been TERRIFIED!!! I did this as a teen and had NO idea what I was doing to my parents when they couldn't find me...am hoping I don't get payback


I know I kept thinking did I ever do this, do I need to call my mother and apologize, on the side note the house has never been this clean during the week, love coming home to a spotless house and he has been a great mood for the last 2 days, either buttering us up or he knows he can't play any videos or do anything so there is none of him getting upset because he can't play.

Kim, So glad the MRI came back normal what great news.

And I want to give huge hugs to all the parents, children and everyone involved in the horrible school shooting in Connecticut.  It just breaks my heart that anyone could do something so awful.  Prayers for them all.


----------



## upsetmom (Dec 14, 2012)

Glad the MRE came back normal...:hug::hug:


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 14, 2012)

Great Kim. So glad to hear.


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 14, 2012)

:frown:
I think a hug for all those affected by the mass shooting at a school in the USA need prayers and thoughts sent there way.
27 dead and 18 of those were precious children.


----------



## kimmidwife (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you all! This will be a much better weekend now. You guys are Absolutly right about sending a hug to those in Connecticut. How terrible that is to send your child to school like any other day and then such a thing happens! 
Upsetmom,
It was an MRI of the brain not an MRE for my other daughter who has a genetic disorder.
Sending hugs and love to all wishing a peaceful weekend!


----------



## upsetmom (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry Kim ....:ghug:...i automatically thought it was an MRE i didn't go back and read your previous post...i think i've been reading way too much..:yrolleyes:


----------



## upsetmom (Dec 14, 2012)

Kim now that i have reread everything i don't know how i got so confused...:ybatty:


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Dec 14, 2012)

Just stopping by to give giant hugs to the lives lost in CT today ~ My heart is heavy at the thought of so many children gone ( for no reason ! )
 
heartbroken


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 15, 2012)

Sending hugs to the parent's and other members we have here on the forum that reside in Connecticut. :ghug: 

As I sit here 10,000 miles away watching the images on TV I feel so shocked and saddened. How must it be for those of you that know Newtown, live near Newtown and/or have young children of the ages of those lost. My heart breaks for you and for those that are directly affected by this awful tragedy. 

Thinking of you all, :heart: 
Dusty. xxx


----------



## jmckinley (Dec 15, 2012)

Hugs to everyone!!!

Just feel completely dumbfounded about the shootings in CT today. I seriously can't comprehend what is going on these days. There is an absence of something that needs to be rekindled or we are going to self-destruct.

Hug the kiddos for me!


----------



## Lewiss mum (Dec 15, 2012)

sending hugs to everyone and kimmi to hwve one poorly child and another with a diff illness i take my hat of to you . sending love and hugs to all your family.xx


----------



## kimmidwife (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your love and support! I was so exhausted I slept almost the whole day today!


----------



## kimmidwife (Dec 15, 2012)

Ps. This whole Connecticut thing has so gotten to me I just keep going and hugging my children. I feel so sad for those families. No family should ever have to experience such a thing. All we can do is hug our babies and pray that this never happens again!!!!


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Dec 24, 2012)

Sending out some Christmas hugs to my online family! 
:ghug: 

Happy Holidays to everyone ! 
I hope you all have a very blessed day


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Apr 11, 2013)

I thought I'd revive this thread...

I want to apologize to you all for not being around much lately.
I have not forgotten anyone here, and I am usually reading many of the updates quite frequently.
There has been some significant traumatic experiences happen , and sometimes I just can't bring myself to write any responses.
Sometimes I can't even speak.
Please know that I am here in the back ground, wishing the best and supporting each and every one of you.

I could sure use a huge hug tho ...


----------



## Farmwife (Apr 11, 2013)

Hugs T!

I'm so sorry for this recent hardships. 
We're always here to give you a hug and support.
PM anytime.


----------



## dannysmom (Apr 11, 2013)

Hugs Tracy!!


----------



## Tesscorm (Apr 11, 2013)

Always thinking of you and how Gaby is doing!!! :ghug: :ghug:

I hope all resolves soon for you!

Know that there are always lots of hugs for you here! :hug:


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Apr 11, 2013)

Super Big Hug T! We are here anytime you need us!  Sometimes we are the ones to give support and sometimes we are the ones who need it. :hug:


----------



## my little penguin (Apr 11, 2013)

big hugs your way T


----------



## AZMOM (Apr 11, 2013)

Big love

J.


----------



## kimmidwife (Apr 12, 2013)

:ghug:Sending you a big hug! Please let us know if we can help in any way!!!!


----------



## ChampsMom (Apr 12, 2013)

As soon as I started reading the beginning of this thread and what it is for I had to put my head in my hands and cry... The stark realization that I needed a hug too hit me  

I am also a single Mom.  I am extremely blessed in that I have my sister, Mum and stepDad who are MAJOR contributors to helping me keep my sanity and helping out with my boys.

The last couple of years have been rough (I went through a divorce, my ex was not a nice person, there were threats, stalking, etc. that led to protective orders, and 2 occassions where the boys and I were removed from our residence to an undisclosed location for our own safety - all while going through Alex' diagnoses) but we have all managed somehow to keep keep moving forward.  

THEN - 2 weeks ago my soon to be 4 year old son (who is on the Autism Spectrum PDD-NOS) took a bad fall while playing outside with some kids and we ended up at the doctor's office getting xrays.  Sitting there I crossed my arms and said a prayer that it wouldn't be broken (all I could think was this little guy will FREAK out if they put a cast on his arm!!).  When the xrays came out instead of showing a break it showed a mass in his right upper humorous bone - :yfaint:

We have spent the last 2 weeks back and forth at Children's Hospital running tests.  The news came back on Monday - benign!  My Mum and sister (and other sons) were all in the room with me and while they were all excited I just stared at the doctor and asked, "Are you sure?"  He said yes.  

I didn't jump up and down, cry or show any kind of emotion - and all I could think is "Have I lost the ability to feel anything other than worry?!"   That night I climbed into bed and sobbed... 

It is interesting I am quick to ask friends and family to pray for me and the boys, but asking for a hug has never crossed my mind.  I LOVE the idea of this thread - and even though I know it is only a virtual hug - knowing that someone is taking the moment to think about ME - is overwhelming - hence the tears... 

Thank you...


----------



## Farmwife (Apr 12, 2013)

ChampsMom said:


> I didn't jump up and down, cry or show any kind of emotion - and all I could think is "Have I lost the ability to feel anything other than worry?!"   That night I climbed into bed and sobbed...
> QUOTE]
> 
> :ghug::ghug::ghug:
> ...


----------



## Tesscorm (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow, Shell, I'm so sorry for all you've been through!  We sometimes go through periods where we just don't know how we'll get through it!  But, you have!! :ghug:  I hope you can take a moment to just relax and be proud of what a strong person you are and what a great job you're doing for your boys!

Lots and lots of hugs!!!  :ghug: :ghug:  :ghug:


----------



## Jmrogers4 (Apr 12, 2013)

Shell,
That gave me chills, so glad it was benign!  Sending hugs :ghug:


----------



## upsetmom (Apr 12, 2013)

Shell just for you...:ghug:.:ghug:.:ghug:.:ghug:.:ghug:


----------



## crohnsinct (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow Shell!  Hugs and tears of relief for you!  Could have never been able to tell all you were going through by your posts.  You are incredibly strong.  Totally know the feeling you are talking about.  Had it when my daughter's inoperable brain tumor could no longer be found on an MRI and her death sentence had been lifted.  LOL actually took me three years to really believe it!


----------



## my little penguin (Apr 12, 2013)

:ghug: Shell-

It is understandable - you were in survival mode- we all go there- no time for emotions until later when we are alone.

So glad it was benign


----------



## Crohn's Mom (Apr 13, 2013)

Awe Shell , your post truly touched my heart ~ and this is exactly why I started this thread.
Yes, it's a 'virtual' hug ~ but seeing as how we're all somewhat kindred spirits here, with a common goal, it some how feels real.

You are such a strong momma, and quite an inspiration!
I can relate to your pain, and went through a very similar divorce as you (nearly 18 years ago).  It's a lot to deal with.
I wish I could wrap my arms around you myself and let you know that I truly get it, but since I can't, please feel my virtual and meaningful hug just for you today !
:ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug:


----------



## Dexky (Apr 13, 2013)

(((Shell)))  What a relief "benign" must have been!!!  Did the docs explain the mass?  Does it require any treatment?


----------



## ellie (Apr 13, 2013)

Just happened upon this thread (I'm the Crohn's person in our family!)
But as mum to 3, now young adult, kids, I certainly remember the challenges of daily parenting (even without having a chronic disease in the mix!!)
So just wanted to send the WARMEST hug to you all!! Love and support


----------



## ChampsMom (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey Mark...

Our doctor (Orthopedic Oncologist) and the radiologist did not agree on exactly what it is, but they agreed it was benign.  The radiologist thought it appeared to be a cyst (which is fluid filled), where as the doctor said it looked more like fibrous dysplasia - which is fibrous bone tissue.  Come to find out the reason why it was hurting so much is the bone is fractured from the fall - but the fracture wasn't visible on the xray due to fact that it is right where the mass is located.  

Next step is we go back in 6 weeks for more xrays.  Pending on how the bone heals I believe will influence next steps.  We saw several radiologists between xrays, bone scans, cat scans, etc... and most of them mentioned bone grafts - however the doctor said that he is a growing boy and he wouldn't jump on that unless it was obvious the bone won't heal on its own.  

Even though there seems to be some disagreements on the approach, when I researched the doctor we got he is listed in the top 1% of doctors in his field and is "the" guy in our Metropolitan area - soooo... for now I'm trusting in him.  (I praying to Him... smile)...

Thanks for asking - and thank you for all the hugs!  I know a good cry is like refilling the gas tank... and all these hugs have definitely helped fill me up!  

<3


----------



## CarolinAlaska (Apr 14, 2013)

T and Shell - this is for both of you:  <<<HUG>>>.  I can't imagine the burden on top of a child with IBD!  You aren't alone.


----------



## DustyKat (Apr 19, 2013)

Man oh man oh man T and Shell...







...I am so late to this but want to send you both loads of love and squishy hugs from across the pond. :wub:

I don't think you will find a better place for love and support than here. It is like being enveloped in a favourite comfy chair and in the presence of a dear and loved friend. You laugh together, you cry together, you celebrate together and you mourn together You know each others thoughts and understand each other. You can sit for hours in silence and it is never awkward and you can be apart for long stretches of time but when you are reunited you pick up where you left off. Most importantly of all you are not judged but accepted for who you are. 

That is what I love, appreciate and respect about our forum. :rosette2:

Thanks guys. :heart:


----------



## ChampsMom (Apr 19, 2013)

DustyKat said:


> I don't think you will find a better place for love and support than here. It is like being enveloped in a favourite comfy chair and in the presence of a dear and loved friend. You laugh together, you cry together, you celebrate together and you mourn together You know each others thoughts and understand each other. You can sit for hours in silence and it is never awkward and you can be apart for long stretches of time but when you are reunited you pick up where you left off. Most importantly of all you are not judged but accepted for who you are.


That should be our motto!

Thank you!


----------



## Artisan105 (Apr 19, 2013)

I am tired of being/acting strong... I need a hug too  

Here is some stress-free music by Micheal Bubble. I suggest singing it in the shower? in the car? or after a bad day. :] 

http://youtu.be/sJohiKFk0yc- Everything
http://youtu.be/1AJmKkU5POA -Haven't Met You Yet.
http://youtu.be/RglMIKG0GFw -It's a Beautiful Day.
http://youtu.be/lZhXx1NQTn0 - You Don't Know Me.
http://youtu.be/ZHp3kbMmM6A -White Christmas (w/Shawnia Twain). 

Enjoy!


----------



## CarolinAlaska (Apr 21, 2013)

Here you go Steven, <<<<HUG>>>>.  You are welcome to come back for more!

PS.  Sorry my hugs aren't as fancy as Dustykats!


----------



## Artisan105 (Apr 21, 2013)

CarolinAlaska said:


> Here you go Steven, <<<<HUG>>>>.  You are welcome to come back for more!
> 
> PS.  Sorry my hugs aren't as fancy as Dustykats!


Tears  :*)  Thank you so much! I feel so much better. It has been a while since I made myself vulnerable and ask for a hug. But it feels so good =) I will most definitely come back for more hugs to go. lol Thank you!


----------



## CarolinAlaska (Apr 21, 2013)

Artisan105 said:


> Tears  :*)  Thank you so much! I feel so much better. It has been a while since I made myself vulnerable and ask for a hug. But it feels so good =) I will most definitely come back for more hugs to go. lol Thank you!


You're welcome !  Anytime!


----------



## kimmidwife (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi all,
 I am sorry haven't been around as much lately. A lot of stuff has been going on but I could use a hug as well. We had a terrible tragedy hit our community. Last Sunday evening a 12 year old girl was crossing the street to go home and she was hit and killed by a car. I like every other parent out there am freaking out about this. It is so scarey! Our lives are so fragile and can change in an instant. I guess we just have to count our blessings and be grateful for every day we are on this planet and hug your babies close! I pray for good things for all of us, our families, and our children!


----------



## ForeverCrohns (Apr 21, 2013)

:ghug: to everybody 

Can I have a hug too? I really need it ?


----------



## CarolinAlaska (Apr 22, 2013)

<<<Hugs>>> to both Kim and FC.  I'm sorry you are struggling


----------



## Sascot (Apr 22, 2013)

:ghug:  Hugs to those who need it just now!


----------



## Niks (Apr 22, 2013)

OMG Kim, that's horrible 

Big hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## araceli (Apr 22, 2013)

I need a HUG please.


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Apr 22, 2013)

I really need a hug


----------



## kimmidwife (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the hugs guys! I really appreciate each and every one of you!


----------



## CarolinAlaska (Apr 22, 2013)

Araceli, MLS, Kim and everyone:
:ghug:


----------



## crohnsinct (Apr 22, 2013)

Artisan: Wow. That really touched me.  That is an awesome lesson for our kiddo's.  I am going to show your post to my daughter.  I am sure she is just like you! 

Kimmidwife: How awful!  I really hope the person stopped.  There have been a string of hit and runs around here lately.  The hitting wasn't on purpose but the running certainly is.  So, so sad.  


Forever Crohns and Aracelli: big Italian NYC hugs to you both too!


----------



## Artisan105 (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Niks (Apr 23, 2013)

It's a really sad day, one of Jaime's very good friends died this morning, she was only 19. 

She has leukaemia as a child, the treatment ruined her major organs.  She chose to stop dialysis after several transplants.  Such a brave young lady.. We need a hug


----------



## Maree. (Apr 23, 2013)

:ghug:  Nik so sorry to hear about Jamie's friend.


----------



## DustyKat (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Nik, that is so sad.  What a difficult decision to have to make at such an age. She must have been an amazing and inspiring young woman. :heart: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Tesscorm (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear this!   You, Jamie and her friend's family are in my thoughts! :ghug:


----------



## ChampsMom (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhh.. Nik... so sorry to hear.  (((hugs)) to you both and prayers for the family..


----------



## kimmidwife (Apr 23, 2013)

Nik,
So so sorry to hear this news. Sending you both big hugs!!!


----------



## Hope345 (Apr 23, 2013)

Niks,

Sending so much support and love to you and your daughter.  She has been through so much at such a young age.


----------



## my little penguin (Apr 23, 2013)

Niks sending lots of hugs your way


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (Apr 24, 2013)

Hugs needed very much right now


----------



## Artisan105 (Apr 24, 2013)

I wish everyone the best. Here is a huge HUG! I know it might be weird getting hugs from strangers but think of us as family :] 

Yea I know everyone must be tired from battling this disease everyday. There always seem to be a misrepresentation of how we feel and how we look to people. Since most of our pain is inside no body really knows how much it hurts us. People always say you look great (When not flaring -when we lose a lot of weight, or just recovering- when our face is like a hamster from the steroids), or they always say I want to be thin like you, I am sure it bothers you like it bothers me. Also when they say, "I understand what you are going through," LOL I am going off tangent. 

Anyways here is a HUG to everyone who is tired of fighting. Who is tired of looking normal but struggling to get through each day. Who is frustrated with the sudden weight loss. Who is unhappy with the weight gain from the steroids. Who is upset with their doctors who don't understand. Who is pissed off because gluten-free is a common word in our diet. LOL 

Hang in there everyone :] Always remember to thank your close friends who understand. Always say I love you to family- they will never let you down. 

Much love & grace.


----------



## crohnsinct (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey guys.  Just asking for some hugs for my friend.  Don't know why.  Maybe because I feel so helpless.  She is the mother of a 21 year old autistic boy.  She applied for a spot in a group home thinking it would take a few years and it came up within a week.  Neither of them were ready.  He moved in today and they are both heartbroken.  She knows it is best but it is so difficult.  Her house is so quiet.  I told her all you guys would pray and send her hugs.  I told her I would come over with a case of wine!


----------



## DustyKat (Apr 27, 2013)

I hope your friend and her son are doing okay cic...:ghug: 

Dusty. :heart:


----------



## kimmidwife (May 3, 2013)

Just felt like sharing a hug with everyone. My husband had knee surgery today ( he got injured at work) and it is a big relief that it is done. Now I just hope it worked and he will recover well with out any more problems.


----------



## Farmwife (May 3, 2013)

crohnsinct I pray you friends son does well.

Kim I hope your hubby feels better soon. How long until he can get around?


----------



## kimmidwife (May 5, 2013)

I don't know how long it will take a few weeks at least.


----------



## my little penguin (May 7, 2013)

Just need to make it to Friday
Tonight marks night three where DS needed zofran 
Screamed so much added hydrocyamine as well.
Pain decreased but it made him zonk out.
So no school work done .
Ugh....
Calling Gi in am .
He was so good for so long


----------



## Crohn's Mom (May 7, 2013)

Sorry MLP - my thoughts are with you


----------



## ChampsMom (May 7, 2013)

​:ghug::ghug::ghug:Mlp:ghug::ghug::ghug:


----------



## upsetmom (May 7, 2013)

:ghug:..MLP


----------



## Clash (May 7, 2013)

:ghug:MLP:ghug:


----------



## Mylittlesunshine (May 8, 2013)

(((Hugs))) MLP hope ur son is feeling better


----------



## Farmwife (May 8, 2013)

Hugs mlp!


----------



## crohnsinct (May 8, 2013)

Thanks guys!  My friend and her son are doing fantastically well.  She even hung out wit the gals all day the other day.  I told her about you moms (and dads) out there hugging her.  She was so appreciative! 

Hugs MLP!  Hope the GI had pearly words of wisdom.  

Kim: ugh nursemaid to hubby can be tough sometimes.  Hugs to him for feeling better and to you! 

HUGS to the families in Ohio!


----------



## Twosons (May 8, 2013)

My son is being admitted tomorrow morning for full bowel rest. Praying this brings him relief and that we can get him on the right path.


----------



## crohnsinct (May 8, 2013)

Was just wondering about your boy this morning.  Praying right along side you!


----------



## ChampsMom (May 8, 2013)

Sooo... I spent Monday night in the hospital.  Me.  Alone.  No kids. 

(End story is good!)  

But I was rushed from work to the hospital - thought I was having a heart attack.  Entered the ER with my pulse over 130 and my blood pressure at about 200/120 - it was *crazy*!!

After an ekg, chest xray, CT w/contrast - they ruled out the immediate fears, but couldn't figure out why pulse continue to race 100-110 for about 2 hours before coming down to 80 - 90 bpm, and blood pressure sitting at about 181/79 for the same time period.:yfaint:

Kept me over night - ran a night long ekg, did an eeg, also a echnocardiogram, stress test and a stress test with nuclear iso (something)... 

Results?  I have paroxysmal atrial tachycardia - aka spontaneous heart racing... I go from normal to really fast for no reason at all.  No reason at all they said?!  Have you lived a day in my life, I thought... laughs..

I told me Mum that it would figure, my heart is like me... ambitiously lazy... hurry up to do everything we have to do, so we can sit back and do nothing for a while!  

Oh well... Now I'm on beta blocker so it doesn't happen again. 

Funny thing, the Cardiologist was asking me a ton of questions (everything from health history to personal family situation, kids, work, "what does a day look like in your life...") and when I was done, he looked *shocked* and said,... "You have to be the busiest person I've seen."   If I hadn't been sitting there in 2 gowns, with ugly yellow hospital socks, without a comb for my hair, not have seen my kids in 15 hours with only 2 hours of sleep, I might have laughed... :lol2:  

Good news is my heart is rock solid (outside of being ambitiously lazy) and all my other blood work is AWESOME!!  First time I've been to the doctors for myself in about 2 years.


----------



## Farmwife (May 8, 2013)

Did they say what it was??

HUGS


----------



## ChampsMom (May 8, 2013)

Farmwife said:


> Did they say what it was??
> 
> HUGS


Thanks!  Hit the wrong button, meant to his advance posting, hit post - oops - should have had them look at my brain too - :ylol:

Story above!


----------



## Farmwife (May 12, 2013)

Sorry, feeling like I need a hug.
Here I am this Mother's Day at home taking care of Grace which is into another flare.:confused2:
 My Hubby and son will be going out to eat without us on Mother's Day. 
 I know it's not Grace's fault. 
I was just hoping for a good time with the whole family and poor Grace was so looking forward to it also.:confused2:


----------



## my little penguin (May 12, 2013)

Hugs
FW
We always have food brought in( food allergies and now crohn's)
The day is about family not food so togetherness is what is needed.
Tell you DH to get takeout. It's your day


----------



## Farmwife (May 12, 2013)

Thanks MLP.
We have a WHOLE family gathering. All the men in the family takes all us mom's out to the restaurant. We mom's eat while the men handle the kids. We love it!
I want the hubby and son to go. It's always a good time. 
Plus, Grace has been put on bed rest. So having it quite for awhile is a good thing.


----------



## Tesscorm (May 12, 2013)

Aww, sorry FW, I know its disappointing! Lots and lots of hugs!!  :ghug:


----------



## Mehita (May 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear she's not feeling well, FW. You're a wonderful mom!


----------



## Hope345 (May 12, 2013)

Sending hugs and support to all of you wonderful mothers.   
You are doing what you do best, taking care of your children.
I pray your children will find the treatments they need and know they are all loved so dearly by their mothers. 

Flowers to you ALL!!


----------



## Crohn's Mom (May 12, 2013)

Right there with you Farmwife 

JJ has broke out with what we think is chicken pox yesterday, and then today I had to work, and Gab texted me to tell me she's calling into work today because now she has the chicken pox too ! ~ she and JJ were both vaccinated years ago, AND Gab has already had a major case of the pox about a year after her vaccination ~ 
Oh happy mothers day to us all ! LOL


----------



## Farmwife (May 12, 2013)

Oh no!
I hope all goes well.
HUGS


----------



## Twiggy930 (May 12, 2013)

I too am at home nursing a poorly feeling son while the rest have gone to have a fun day at the horse races.  This disease STINKS.


----------



## Farmwife (May 12, 2013)

Hugs Twiggy


The good news it that my hubby brought home his prime rib which I happily gobbled up.
Now off to sew a quilt before Grace starts crying because she has to poo. 
Oh what fun awaits.


----------



## Ands (May 22, 2013)

Need a hug!  Came home from school parents evening last night where all teachers love J, looks like he is in top percentage of academic students in his year group and no one had anything bad to say about him.  Then, second we walk in door tiredness takes over and he hits rock bottom, so so mentally low.  It is like he is two different boys; the one where he puts on a smile and pretends all ok, then the one behind closed doors where he can't cope with anything.  We are so worried about his mental state.  Got an appointment to have him assessed on 10 June, so not long.  I begin to question what is real pain and what is in his head and I hate myself for doing that.....

Any hugs greatly appreciated. Xxxx


----------



## Tesscorm (May 22, 2013)

So sorry you have to see him like that!!  It's so hard when you can't make things all good for your child!   It may not be what's in his head or not... when he's out and with other people, he may be distracted enough that he's able to go, go, go.  But, once at home, not only are the distractions gone but he's now in a 'safe zone' where he can just let go... and, being with you, most likely also gives him comfort and that is when/where he looks for it.  :ghug:  I hope he's okay until the apptmt and that you get some guidance then.


----------



## Farmwife (May 22, 2013)

Ands it makes sense. I believe Grace puts on a front for others. Even at 4 she tries to keep up and run and laugh. Once home she also crashes. We're moms! We're the comforters. They feel like they can show you us what they can't show others. They know mom will be there and hugs/kiss/talk to help them over the hard times. We're moms! It's what we do. Your such a good mom and you've been doing great. HUGS


----------



## Farmwife (May 22, 2013)

I guess I should have said.............Ya, what Tesscorm said.:lol2:
Great minds do think alike.:cool2:


----------



## Tesscorm (May 22, 2013)

:lol:  Even when you mix country and city! :ack:


----------



## Jmrogers4 (May 22, 2013)

I think that is totally normal, even my non-ibd kid saves it for home.  I always here about how polite and well mannered my children are.  We laugh when they come home because they couldn't possibly be the same kid.  It is that safe environment.  Even when they push all our buttons they know we are going to love them and do our best to keep them safe, even if it is just cuddling on the couch when they are not feeling well.  They would never do that in front of their friends


----------



## Farmwife (May 22, 2013)

Tesscorm said:


> :lol:  Even when you mix country and city! :ack:


Well it's just like anything in life my forum friend, eat the meat and spit out the bones!:cool2:


----------



## Tesscorm (May 22, 2013)

:rof: :rof:


----------



## chefmommaof6 (May 23, 2013)

Giving lots of hugs away, and I need a hug today too.  My son has been laying on our couch in pain for a month.   We are supposed to start Remicade infusions tomorrow, and I am in knots.  Just trying to pray and trust God that He's got this.  Thankful for these boards, which have been such a blessing over the last few months.


----------



## ChampsMom (May 23, 2013)

Hey chef... 

Was reading about your challenging decision - it's just awful that we have to make decisions like that... 

As a woman of faith, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family as you go through this.... and I pray for the best results for your son that he will feel better and you all will endure through this difficult time...

(((hugs)))


----------



## Dexky (May 24, 2013)

I don't usually find much comfort in cyber hugs but I could use some now.  My son is having issues with antibodies to his humira.  The doc wants to preload each weekly dose with 20mg pred and add 15mg oral mtx.  How much more can he take?

And Shell, I have no great faith, but I do still pray!  My mother and younger sister are great believers and I know they pray daily for EJ.  We'll take all the prayers we can get


----------



## Farmwife (May 24, 2013)

I'll be praying for him.


----------



## Crohn's Mom (May 24, 2013)

Oh no Dex ! 

:ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug::ghug:


----------



## Tesscorm (May 24, 2013)

Chefmomma - I hope the remicade goes well and brings him some relief quickly!!! :ghug:  While remicade can sometimes take a bit of time to show results, I've also read of many here who have had relief quickly from it!  I hope this is the case with your boy!

Dexky - so sorry to hear!  It's always tough when there's a change and we have to, once again, deal with new worries!!!  I didn't know you could build antibodies against humira???  I hope EJ feels well with the change and it resolves all issues!    :ghug:


----------



## ChampsMom (May 24, 2013)

Dexky - I am *so* sorry for the news - and I will definitely pray for him and your family!!!!

(((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))


----------



## Jmrogers4 (May 24, 2013)

Dexky - sorry to hear you are having to make a change hope it all goes well
Chefmomma - Hope the remicade works wonders and quickly!
As always hugs, prayers and support to you all.


----------



## DustyKat (May 24, 2013)

@Ands - I totally agree with home being their comfort zone. I had issues with Matt many years ago (primary school) and that is what I found with him. Home was the place to allow all those feelings and frustrations out whilst knowing that the people that surrounded you loved you unconditionally and wouldn't judge but rather would hold you until the hurt settled. :hug: 

Dex and chefmomma - sending loads and loads of love and healing thoughts your way too. :ghug: 

Dusty. xxx


----------



## Hope345 (May 24, 2013)

Hugs to all of you and your children.

chefmamma: I know starting something like Remicade is such a big decision.  We also asked the Lord to guide us and it wasnt until the 8th treatment that she is symptom free.  He knew all along it was going to happen and here we are.  I hope it works for your son as well.

Ands: We are blessed that our chiildren are polite and try to put on such a happy face for others.  But sometimes everything does  come crashing down on them.   As a mother we can question things, because thats what we do.  But we are also their biggest supporters.  Do not kick yourself for questioning what is going on.   I have done the same thing.   I talked to my daughter about it, and I knew she would be honest with me about how she was feeling and never fake not feeling good.   I told her trust was one of the most important attributes we had to have.     I pray your son finds what he needs to make him happy and healthy.

Often their hormones, medications and fatigue get the best of them.    My daughter wrote her thoughts down and it was clear she was not a happy girl.  Crohns had taken away from her, the life she had known and thrown her into bed for a year.  she was sad and lonely and trying her best to make the best of it.    Shortly after that, she made the dance team is now looking forward to starting school in the fall.   I just need to quite worrying and enjoy the ride.  But as moms, we tend to worry about EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## Sascot (May 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear those who are struggling.  Sending lots of hugs!! :ghug:


----------



## my little penguin (May 25, 2013)

Hugs all around
Dex - how did they know he developed antibodies ?
I didn't think there was a test for humira yet.


----------



## Dexky (May 27, 2013)

?? He's been having raised bump rashes after his injections that respond less and less to otc allergy meds.  He had bloods drawn a couple of weeks back specifically (I thought) because of this.  The gi said he had developed ab's.  I don't know MLP!!  Hmmm?

His Sed and CRP were and have been normal for quite some time.  I hate these meds but I want to hang on to them as long as possible.


----------



## Spooky1 (May 27, 2013)

loved that comment.  But in all honesty, we all put on a front for others.  At least we can be ourselves at home.  Its utterly exhausting putting on that 'i'm happy, i'm ok' face and being anywhere other than home is hard work.


----------



## my little penguin (May 27, 2013)

The antibody test for humira is only approved for research.
They could have drawn trough levels to see how much humira was left in his system and then base the decision on that. The few papers I read lower levels seem to correlate with antibodies .
Thankfully those antibodies are less likely to cause allergic reactions.
But once antibodies are there it is hard to stop them and reactions only get worse.
We tried the steriod route for DS and remicade . 
It didn't go well. 
Hope it works for your son


----------



## CarolinAlaska (May 27, 2013)

Hugs to Dexky and Chefmomma.  I'm sorry that the hugs are needed.  Keeping you and your children in my prayers.


----------



## Brian'sMom (May 27, 2013)

Dexky said:


> ?? He's been having raised bump rashes after his injections that respond less and less to otc allergy meds.  He had bloods drawn a couple of weeks back specifically (I thought) because of this.  The gi said he had developed ab's.  I don't know MLP!!  Hmmm?
> 
> His Sed and CRP were and have been normal for quite some time.  I hate these meds but I want to hang on to them as long as possible.


Dex, I know they said he has antibodies but just thought...have they said anything about moving the injection spot from his legs to a different area? Is the stomach still the only other place to inject? We keep a journal and note as best we can where we inject into the leg so we can switch it up. (Upper middle, Middle, lower middle then the same three but to the inside, then to the outside,etc making 9 places on each leg) I'm sure you do this too. Maybe his legs need a break. 
We got sent to a dermatologist several months ago because of skin irritation stuff on DS's butt cheeks. Now I have some steroid ointment we apply when it comes back...which is often. GI thought it was psoriasis from the Humira, Dermatologist doesn't think its psoriasis but might be from Humira and can be fixed topically.


----------



## Dexky (May 28, 2013)

Thanks Kathy, all we've ever really done is switch from leg to leg.  Maybe, since going weekly, that isn't enough of a break for injection locations.  

We still are holding off on mtx.  EJ took the pred before his last inj., on Thursday night and, knock wood and pray, no bad itchiness.


----------



## Tesscorm (Nov 15, 2013)

Just bumping this thread up... :hug:


----------



## farmerswifey (Nov 17, 2013)

Sending some country hugs your way, thinking of those who are struggling, or teary.  We know what you are going through x


----------



## kimmidwife (Nov 17, 2013)

Sending hugs out to all as well!


----------



## kimmidwife (Dec 14, 2013)

I need a hug today.  I am so sad about Caitlyn having this new diagnosis. It is just so rough we thought things were finally under control. Now we have a whole new set of issues to deal with. I just am feeling so down right now.


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 14, 2013)

kimmidwife said:


> I need a hug today.  I am so sad about Caitlyn having this new diagnosis. It is just so rough we thought things were finally under control. Now we have a whole new set of issues to deal with. I just am feeling so down right now.


I can say with absolute heartfelt assurance that I know how you feel.:confused2:
It doesn't matter if we kinda, sorta figured it out already, it still makes it so hard.

Hugs, hugs, hugs. 

Feel free to send some hugs my way tonight. 


:cool2:Off to the chocolate cake.


----------



## kimmidwife (Dec 14, 2013)

FW,
You are absolutly right even if we still suspected it it still hurts!!!!! Sending hugs your way too!!!!!!!
:ghug:


----------



## Mj1gaynor (Dec 14, 2013)

Sending Hugs kimmidwife.   I agree we all can say with that we have all had moments that we may have felt to one degree or another what you are feeling.  Sometimes we need a minute to realize we have feelings and give ourselves time to have emotions.

Then before you know it we think of our children and how much we love them and that motivates us even more to helping them!  Sending lots of hugs to you!!!


----------



## DustyKat (Dec 15, 2013)

Sending MEGA loads of big squishy hugs to you Kim and FW.







Thinking of you both and your beautiful, amazing girls. I have no doubt in my mind that they make your hearts sing every time you look at them but that only makes the heartache and heartbreak all the more painful and intense. :ghug:

Dusty. xxx


----------



## kimmidwife (Dec 15, 2013)

Thanks Dusty! You are absolutly right. I did start a new thread in the EIM section about the gastroparesis and a couple of people responded and gave us some advice. Hopefully it will be helpful.


----------



## Tesscorm (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry you and Caitlyn are having to face this new diagnosis.  I hope you get a plan to control/treat it soon!  She's been through so much, she truly deserves a break to have a long period of being painfree! :ghug:  

Maybe I've missed it but were you given an plan or guidance as to how to get her feeling better?


----------



## kimmidwife (Dec 15, 2013)

Not yet Tess we meet with the doctor on Tuesday.


----------



## Naturelover (Dec 16, 2013)

Hugs to all. :ghug:


----------



## kimmidwife (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Everyone,
I am so down in the dumps today. I am feeling so hopeless. We finally get this darn Crohn's under control and now are struck with this new illness. I am trying to be strong for Caitlyn. But really I just feel like crying. The more I read about this illness the more upset I get!


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 20, 2013)

Hugs, hugs, hugs.


----------



## Tesscorm (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry Kim.  I can only imagine how upset and frustrated you are feeling.  Just sending lots of hugs! :ghug: :ghug:


----------



## my little penguin (Dec 21, 2013)

Big hugs 
New dx are rough 
Give yourself time to grieve
And come up with a plan just for her 
It will get better
Until then trashy novel chocolate and quiet time are in order for you .


----------



## CarolinAlaska (Dec 21, 2013)

<<Kim>> (that is my virtual hug).  This too will get easier.


----------



## greypup (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi.  I need a hug too.

M has cystic acne that got worse while on EEN.  She is now beginning Accutane. 

My husband who has had surgical infections from a knee replacement a year and two months ago was supposed to have a new knee replacement surgery this week - Dec 26.  The orthopedic surgeon just cancelled his surgery this afternoon b/c his sed rate is beginning to climb again.

In total he has had 8 surgeries on his knee. He currently has a cement spacer in place of a knee and is confined to a walker, no driving since Aug.  He is crushed in that the infection might be re-emerging.  

I know the drugs are the best thing for M and that delaying surgery is the safest thing for my husband, but he**@!(@!!, they've been thru so much.


----------

